# Mac Baren HH Highland Blend



## Exille (Mar 7, 2011)

So i received a pouch (0.7 Oz) of this in a recent purchase from Smokingpipes.com (love those people they always toss in a freebie!) Its a blend of virginia, latakia, burley, cavendish and sprayed with 30 year Glenfarclas Scotch... and im not particularly sure how i feel about it. 

Packed one of my MM cobs with it and went out into my garage, moisture was perfect straight out of the pouch and it lit completely on the first flame. 

First few puffs you can definitly taste the scotch, smooth and kind of spicy and i was really enjoying it until about halfway and it turned somewhat sour and a little peppery, gave the bowl a stir and pack and sour went away but it just had a kind of lingering astringent flavor i couldnt stand and had to dump the rest. 

I think im going to put the rest in a small mason and let it rest awhile and come back. I hope it gets better because i really liked the first half-bowl.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Sounds tasty and interesting, love the combo of scotch and spice. Sounds like it needed a little drying out maybe.


----------

